

Mac Pro GeekBench Score: 37,602 Single-Core,  211,105 Multi-Core - x0054
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/248661

======
x0054
Is that legit? Any one know.

~~~
MaysonL
Well, it may call itself a Mac Pro, but Apple (as far as I know) have never
sold a Mac Pro with an i7. May well be some version of hackintosh.

~~~
wmf
You can tell it's a hackintosh by the tonymacx86 reference.

~~~
x0054
I guess by legit I don't even mean weather or not it's a legit Mac, I really
am just wondering if that's a legit score in general. Because it's single core
score is 7 times faster than the next fastest score.

I am guessing that there is a way to fake geek bench results, because that
does not look right. That CPU is supposed to have 3.4Ghz clock speed, but it's
listed as having 1.3Ghz.

~~~
wmf
_Because it 's single core score is 7 times faster than the next fastest
score._

That sounds like proof that it's completely bogus, because there is no such
processor anywhere.

